# ¿Qué opinas tú de MAC Rodarte?



## Hypathya (Jul 29, 2010)

Chicas, ¿qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## makeupholism (Jul 29, 2010)

Pues yo creo que erraron en la estrategia de marketing... es decir, lo planearon como cualquier otra colección, y definitivamente ésta debió tener un trato especial. Supongo que los gringos de marketing en sus bonitas oficinas de NY no estaban informados de lo que pasaba en Juárez realmente (como buenos gringos, que no saben qué pasa más allá de sus fronteras), y pues le dieron p'adelante como cualquier otra colaboración.
Quiero pensar que de haber sabido lo delicado de la situación en Juárez, pudieron haber hecho un lanzamiento de esta colección haciendo énfasis en cómo la moda puede atraer las miradas a un problema de violencia contra las mujeres, y raise awareness sobre el asunto, y todo lo que AHORITA están haciendo, pero no a la "muerto el niño, tapamos el pozo". Les falló el marketing, pues!!! Francamente no sé si internamente alguien levantó la manita y dijo "oigan, esto va a levantar algunas cejas" o si nadie se percató de nada... digo, las colecciones las planean con bastante tiempo!!!

En fin, yo siento que Mac no necesita controversia para vender nada, ni me parece que haya sido su fin lucrar con la tragedia. Quiero pensar que fue una falta de información y un sobrado bad judgment... 

Creo que no compraré la colección, pero tampoco le entraré al drama de "boycott a la marca" (no mamen).  Yes girls, I'm a Mac addict, y un error lo comete cualquiera (hasta mi marca que más quiero). 

Uds qué piensan?


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 29, 2010)

Yo ccreo que sí hubo un error de juicio, no creo que estén utilizando la situación para vender nada. No lo necesitan.

Al final del día, la difusión y publicidad que el lamentable suceso de los feminicidios en Juárez está recibiendo, me parece invaluable. Yo he hablado con gente del otro lado de la frontera y otros países y no tenían la mínima idea de que esto estaba pasando.

Me parece abominable que las personas se lancen contra MAC, siendo ésta una de las marcas mas socialmente responsables que hay en el mundo de la cosmética, y no contra las autoridades (de ambos lados de la frontera, este es un problema global) o contra nosotros mismos que no hemos hecho nada como sociedad para impedir que esto siga ocurriendo después de 20 años.

Por otra parte, nadie aquí se hubiera enterado, nisiquiera las chicas en los mostradores, si MAC y MAC México no hubieran decidido hacer algo (reunirse con organizaciones, instituciones, disculparse, difundir el asunto, donar dinero, etc). Si hubieran puesto la colección en el mismo lugar que DSquared el año pasado, todo mundo la hubiera comprado sin mayor problema.

Finalmente, lo he dicho hasta el cansancio, el arte no tiene por qué ser hermoso. El arte es un medio de expresión, una forma de comunicar, protestar, pensar. El Guernica de Picasso no es precisamente el cuadro más hermoso del mundo y mucho menos la vista más agradable, y sin embargo es genial. Lo es precisamente, por todo lo que te mueve, por todo lo que despierta y comunica. La foto publicitaria para esta colección es sumamente desagradable, pero lo es mucho más el hecho en el que está inspirada.


----------



## makeupholism (Jul 29, 2010)

Decía una de las hermanas del dueto Rodarte en la pasarela cuando se presentó la colección, que era una manera de hablar de lo que nadie quiere hablar. Creo que todo mundo pasó por alto eso. 

Y es cierto, el arte no necesariamente es bello, es expresión. Te tiene que provocar algo. Y lo ha logrado.

¿Y sí traerán la colección a México? ya me estoy imaginando a unos hippiosos desquehacerados hijos de López Obrador haciendo desmadres afuera de alguna boutique o tienda... ya ves que de esos nunca faltan...


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 29, 2010)

Corrección Paty: Pejezombies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me dijeron (antes de que surgiera todo el lío, claro) que sí, en Octubre junto con VV y supongo que Nail Trend. Si quieres, confirmo.

Yo sí pienso comprar cositas de esta colección.


----------



## lady joce (Jul 31, 2010)

hola chicas1 este asunto de rodarte es bastante polémico, concuerdo enq ue la forma en la que se manejó la colección no fué de la mejor manera, no creo que lo hayan hecho con dolo, es decir, aprovechar la tragedia de las mujeres en Juárez.
creo que como lo han manejado los medios de comunicación ha sido peor, lo han puesto como un acto de lo peor, siendo que el ignorar el problema es aún peor. Si de veras MAC hubiera querido tomar ventaja, no habrían hecho una disculpa pública y otras acciones que tienen preparado hacer.

En lo personal, tampoco pienso hacer un boicot en contra de la colección (pues confieso que quiero algunas cositas), pues al final de cuentas nadie murió por esto verdad?

En fin es sólo mi opinión.


----------



## KARYNITA25 (Jul 31, 2010)

NOSE CREO QUE MAC NO TENIA NI IDEA DE QUE TAN DELICADO ES LA SITUASION EN JUAREZ Y AMUCHOS NOS DOLIO PQ ESAS PERSONAS QUE SUFRIERON Y SIGUEN SUFRIENDO ERA COMO USANDOLAS Y NO CREO QUE MAC TENIA IDEA QUE ES MUY FUERTE ESE TEMA HONESTAMENTE  TODOS LOS QUE ESTAN A FAVOR DE ESTA COLECION NO TIENEN NI IDEA DE CUANTO DUELE LA SITUACION DE JUAREZ ESE ES MI PUNTO DE VISTA


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 1, 2010)

Hola Bienvenida!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No es mi intención defender ciegamente a MAC... No he vivido en carne propia la situación en Cd. Juárez y nadie que no lo haya hecho puede tener una idea clara de lo que es. Eso no me hace insensible a la situación. Lo que no entiendo, es por qué lanzarnos contra una marca de cosméticos o bienes y no contra las autroridades que no hacen NADA para detener esta horrible situación, que durante más de 20 años no han encontrado a los culpables, que no han hecho nada para dar seguridad y justicia a sus ciudadanos. Es muy fácil enojarse o indignarse y decir "Boicot a MAC", ¿por qué no enojarnos con nosotros mismos que no hemos hecho NADA respecto a la situación en Juárez o en el resto del país? La respuesta es: Es más fácil ver la paja en el ojo ajeno y mucho más cómodo decir esta compañía es insensible y sólo quiere vender. ¿Cuántas personas de las que hoy quieren linchar a MAC se acordarán de todo esto en un año? ¿Cuántas de esas personas harán algo para ayudar verdaderamente a encontrar una solución? ¿Cuántas de esas personas habrían tomado 5 minutos de su vida para pensan en Juárez, si esto no sucede? ¿Cuántos de nosotros cuando leemos las noticas de muertos, decapitados, secuestrados, tiroteos... no pasamos la hoja y seguimos con nuestras vidas? 

No es la primera vez que algo así sucede... Galliano ha sacado "torturados" en sus desfiles, Vivianne Westwood "mendigos" y D&G "mujeres violentadas"... Los ejemplos no cabrían aquí. A nadie le pareció la gran cosa, cuando Rodarte sacó su colección de ropa en Febrero, algunas fotos inclusive, se postearon en el Early thread y todo mundo dijo "Smokeys!!" "Cuál será el color??" ¿Por qué hasta ahora nos indignamos?

A pesar de lo delicado del asunto, yo creo que ha traido cosas buenas:

1. Mucha gente en el resto del mundo no tenía idea de que esto sucedía. (¿Cuántos de nosotros sabemos de las mujeres violadas en Afganistán?)

2. ¿Cuántas compañías están dispuestas a donar sus ganancias de 1 día al menos para no decepcionar a sus consumidores? (¿Sabían que Burs, el gobernador en turno cuando el caso de la guardería ABC, es accionista mayoritario de Bachoco? ¿Cuántos han dejado de consumir huevos o pollo Bachoco en protesta? Todos los responsables de ese lamentable suceso, siguen en sus cargos!!).

3. En la medida en que hablemos y denunciemos, pero sobretodo informemos al mundo, esta situación cambiará. ¿Hace cuánto el tema de los feminicidios en Juárez ya ni se discutía?

4. Por mucho que MAC esté salvando sus intereses con esto, no cabe duda que no se han quedado durmiendo en sus laureles. En menos de 15 días de que sugieran las primeras protestas, han tomado muchas acciones para compensar los hechos. ¿Cuántos de nosotros nunca nos disculpamos cuando deberíamos?


----------



## ZARA (Aug 3, 2010)

Hola chicas! No sé ustedes pero la mayoría de los problemas que se suscitan tienen que ver con la forma en como cada ser humano lo percibe, es un asunto muy delicado como se ha visto y además de delicado como q ha sido un tema que han querido ocultar o minimizar al cual creo yo que las autoridades no han prestado la debida o merecida atención, tal vez MAC no lo llevó a cabo de la mejor manera y cometió un error que ahorita está pagando pero tampoco se trata de ofender a los de MAC, simplemente ellos ya escucharon las voces de las personas ofendidas y están actuando, hay que tomarlo con calma y mejor ponernos a pensar en la forma en q se puede apoyar, si te gusta la colección no creo que haya algo de malo si compras algo de ella. Tenemos que ver lo positivo ya que criticar es muy fácil por ejemplo podemos hablar la Ley contra los inmigrantes, es una cacería pero además de criticar  tenemos q pensar como país q estamos haciendo para generar mejores condiciones de vida y de trabajo para q no se tengan q ir a los EUA y terminen perseguidos, las cosas suceden por algo y lamentablemente a lo mejor tuvo que suceder así para q el gobierno pusiera sus ojos en una situación tan delicada y olvidada y ojalá que MAC sea el detonante para que este tipo de situaciones paren y se den soluciones y no queden como otros tantos casos (llámese guardería ABC).


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 3, 2010)

^Muy buenos puntos, ZARA!!


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 10, 2010)

Pues ésta ya no llega:

MAC cancela cosméticos sobre muertas de Juárez - El Universal - Sociedad

Ya no se qué pensar.


----------



## bgajon (Aug 11, 2010)

Pues que la gente en nuestro país pone la culpa de las cosas en todos menos en nosotros mismos y en nuestras autoridades que deben de cumplir con su trabajo de proteger a la ciudadanía. Es muy triste también que hayan agredido a vendedoras de MAC, eso es vergonzoso y demuestra la deplorable idiosincracia de los mexicanos. Que tristeza me da que de todo lo bueno que podemos sacar de nosotros solo se saca a relucir la falta de educación y sentido de justicia del mexicano.


----------



## Purple (Aug 11, 2010)

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con ustedes, somos nosotros mismos y nuestras autoridades quienes debemos de hacer algo por mejorar las condiciones de vida de nuestro país, no nada mas estarnos fijando en que hacen o no otras personas y no solo dirigir la atención hacia los "errores" de los demás. No es posible que solo porque a Mac se le "ocurrió" sacar una colección de ésto entonces si, nos hirió el amor propio, y salió el nacionalismo y el dolor por nuestras mujeres de Juarez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , despues de que tantos años no han hecho nada por remediarlo y si lo han hecho, no ha dado resultados positivos. Pero eso sí meten presión para que por un "error" paguen justos por pecadores. 
No me gusta hablar mucho ni de politica ni de religion, pero pues porque echarle la culpa de todo a Mac por cometer esa "imprudencia"?? No se me hace justo, que Mac va a pagar los platos rotos y los culpables de que todo esto pase en Juarez andan como si nada por las calles haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## Purple (Aug 17, 2010)

Y así como no sale en México , tampoco sale en el resto del mundo. Mac no sacará Mac for Rodarte. Al menos esto me dijo ayer mi MUA del counter de Macys....ni modo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  a ver si dejando de sacar esta colección se resuelven todos los problemas en Juarez o agarran a el o los culpables....si, como no


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 18, 2010)

Esto es una verdadera pena!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quiero ver cuántos de los que protestaron, van a hacer algo verdaderamente útil para solucionar los problemas en Juárez.

¡Me duele la ignorancia, la falta de educación, el desperdicio de talento y recursos utilizados en crear la colección, ...!


----------



## Purple (Aug 18, 2010)

^^^Totalmente de acuerdo!


----------

